# New To Reloading



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I am wanting to get into reloading, and don't know really anything. Can you guys here help me out, tell me some things I need to know. I don't want one hole groups I just want to find a bullet I like and turn it into a round that will give me at most 1'' groups at 100 yards. Can you guys help me out with some of the in's and outs, and do's and don'ts? Looking forward to getting into it. Thanks in advance.
Blitz


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

First thing first is go buy a couple reloading manuals and read them front to back. You can pick up a manual in places like Scheels or Cabelas. I think one that I have that was pretty good was from Lyman. After you've read them start asking away. Theres a lot to the process so don't be afraid to ask questions about things you may read that you don't understand.

Matt


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I 100% agree on buying the manuals is the first place to start. I have lymans which are old but were good for rounds like the 220 swift, 243 and 308 winnies. But when I got a 7MM08 I had to buy a couple of newer manuals. I have a in the newer ones,
Sierra 50th anniversy edition and a Speer manual. I like both but lean toward the Sierra.

 Al


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I have been looking a lot at what stuff I can find on the internet, and I am still having trouble on figuring out what length to trim the cases to and how far to seat the bullet. Will this be in the manuals or can you guys help me.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes Max case size and OAL are found in the manuals.

 Al


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have one tip for you. Decide which bullet you want to use and work up loads with that bullet only until you decide you like it or want to try another. I started with about 5 boxes of 100 of different types of bullets for each caliber I reload. 100 isn't enough to really work up a load and test with all the powders I wanted to try. Now I have a bunch of boxes with 10-20-30 bullets left, but no real good data to use. I have started buying 500 of one bullet, and I think that is the way to go. Learn from others mistakes, it will save you money!!!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I have found a bullet I want to try, it is the Hornady Spire Point SX. So I was planning on buying a Hornady Reloading manual, looking it over then see what powders to buy. How much of a difference do primers make, I've read that they can mean a whole bunch to your accuracy.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Use the primers recommended in the loading manuals. The testers have did a whole bunch of testing to see what works best in each powder and bullet in their test gun. 
Once you have tried the manual recommended loads you can expermint with primers but always go back to the starting load for the powder you plan to use.

I recomment two relaoding manuals. I like Speer and Lyman my self but have them from Nosler, Hornaday and Allient.

 Al


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

alleyyooper he makes a good point. When switching primers drop your powder charge.

Primers may or may not make a big differnce. One of my 308's it does not matter at all. My 7mm STW needs CCI LR mag primers. My 22 hornet needs russian small rifle. In both of these guns I tried the Winchester primers in the size I needed and it went from groups to paterns. I almost always use Winchester primers.

There are very few times you will ever need to change primers. If you can not get your gun to shoot try a new primer if other powders do not work. Changing primers is cheaper than trying a new powder if you need to buy a pound.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey guys,

Funny this came up but I just got done with a "test" on primers and this is what I found out. Keeping in mind that I am no expert here and the test is pretty basic and maybe means nothing but here goes.

I reloaded brand new nosler brass with 33.5 gr of Varget for my 22-250 and a 50 gr Vmax which is a proven load in that gun. The only difference was the primers with all primer pockets reamed to match, cases weighed and all powder charges weighed on a beam scale and double checked against a digital. I shot 5 shots of each and cleaned the rifle and shot 2 fowling shots in between each 5 shot string so I tried to be a scientific as possible given my limited IQ. 

Anywho, here is what found out. All were chronographed also.

CCI Benchrest(what I normally use) shot best but slowest. Under 1 inch
Fed 215m........slightly faster, just over 1 inch
Rem 9 1/2 lg rifle.........about 2 inches same speed
Win WLR...........aweful but faster about 2.5 inches
Win WLRM.........Horrid but fastest......about 3in group.

Primers did make a noticeable difference but this is just one gun and one try so results will surely vary but I am just trying to learn like everyone else.

I hope this helps somehow.

Take it easy, :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have been using CCI primers for all my reloading so far. I have noticed that by changing powders or weights of powder I can make each rifle shoot each bullet I have tried at acceptable levels (1" 5 shots). Getting any better than this might require primer changes, but I won't try that unless I start getting serious about target shooting, but for my needs 1" is good enough.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

My hunting partner bought a 25-06 from a guy he worked with. The deal was so good I said he just was a bandit.
Reason for the sale was a horriable shooting Rugar 77 mark 2.
My partner reloads and could not get any type of groups at 100 yards you could cover with a sheet of typeing paper.

Doing all the tricks to the rifle still didn't help. Powder switches didn help, bullets changes didn't help. What helped this rifle work was a simple primer switch to a mag large rifle primer. This cartrage normally would work fine with a regular large rifle primer but for some strange reason it wouldn't.

 Al


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys, you have been a big help.


----------

